# Don't ever give up!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We were given this picture at Newbury last week by Rosemary (of the snails) and I thought it is most appropriate for everybody who is, or has a partner who is struggling with illnesses that seem to wear them down  Keep hold of that Heron's throat..


:lol:


----------

